# DVC travel insurance



## Janann (Jul 16, 2019)

Has anyone purchased and used this insurance plan?  

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...ing/travelex/DVC_Travelex_Brochure_012418.pdf

It sounds like a decent price compared to what I usually buy through www.insuremytrip.com.  However, maybe there is some major piece of insurance missing from DVC's plan that I haven't noticed.


----------



## Firepath (Jul 16, 2019)

Janann said:


> Has anyone purchased and used this insurance plan?
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...ing/travelex/DVC_Travelex_Brochure_012418.pdf
> 
> It sounds like a decent price compared to what I usually buy through www.insuremytrip.com.  However, maybe there is some major piece of insurance missing from DVC's plan that I haven't noticed.


I have purchased it every year for about the last five, mostly because I have/had elderly relatives that could cause our plans to change quickly. I have not made a claim so can't tell you how their claim process is. If you purchase the coverage each year, prior to dues being due, the pre-existing exclusion for medical conditions doesn't apply, so we always renew in January. It covers all your trips within that use year which can be beneficial, but if you use current, banked, and borrowed points for one trip, you have to purchase coverage for all 3 years. Some owners don't like that because they only want it for a particular trip.


----------



## blondietink (Jul 17, 2019)

I have never figured out what they would cover if you use your DVC points.  Do they reimburse you for the maintenance/fees/dues for the amount of points you used?  If you are doing a straight cash stay, it would be a good option, but for  DVC or a timeshare stay, I don't see that it covers any of the value of that resort stay.


----------



## Firepath (Jul 17, 2019)

I believe they reimburse maintenance fees on the points. I purchase it more for my airfare and other expenses. I still try to book my trips around my use year so I still have time to bank them if I have to cancel. I suppose you could rent the points out last minute for more than the maintenance fees would be, if there was availability.


----------



## Janann (Jul 18, 2019)

Thanks everyone.



Firepath said:


> if you use current, banked, and borrowed points for one trip, you have to purchase coverage for all 3 years. Some owners don't like that because they only want it for a particular trip.



This part is good to know.  I suppose if you were using, say, 10 points from one year and 90 points from another, you could just buy the insurance for the 90 point year and take your chances on the 10 points.

It seems like most of my unexpected travel expenses or losses lately are due to cancelled flights, so I might be OK with taking a chance on some of the points.


----------



## Dean (Jul 19, 2019)

Janann said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you have a special situation or large volume, these types of travel insurance are very expensive for what they cover and the odds of using it.  A much better insurance with DVC is to haves a good UY and plan accordingly.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 22, 2019)

We have purchased it at least twice.  Luckily we have never needed to use it.


----------

